# sausages



## rach77 (Aug 21, 2012)

which ones are the best to eat?


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2012)

Like so much food, it's a case of comparing nutritional labels to find the best for you - generally, better quality / more expensive sausages have lower rusk / carbohydrate content. However, be sure to take account of whether you are comparing carbohydrate (CHO) per 100g total or CHO per sausage (or per portion, which could be 1, 2, 3 etc sausages). Then, for fat content, depends on whether you grill / barbeque or fry.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 21, 2012)

It also depends if you are counting taste and cookability.

I've actually swapped back to having less higher carb but tastier sausages rather then having the lower carb but a complete pain to cook sausages.


----------



## DeusXM (Aug 21, 2012)

British ones.

The UK is the only country in the EU to bother implementing decent standards of welfare for farm pigs. As a result, British pork costs more but I think it's worth paying the extra.

I am by no means a vegetarian and love meat, but I would rather that the delicious animal on my plate didn't suffer more that strictly necessary to get there.


----------



## Austin Mini (Aug 21, 2012)

Ay Up, Lincolnshire sausages are the best in the world. Alright me duck!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2012)

Must mention my favourite breeds of pig, when I have the chance: Tamworth Gilts and Gloucester Old Spots, extensively reared, of course


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 21, 2012)

The black farmers daughter, range of sausages are yummy. Carb free and gluten free


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 22, 2012)

Our family faves are the 98% outdoor reared pork varieties from Sainsburys  (though some of their other varieties like Toulouse are very tasty too). Yum!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 22, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Our family faves are the 98% outdoor reared pork varieties from Sainsburys  (though some of their other varieties like Toulouse are very tasty too). Yum!



My real favorite is my previous neighbours pork. All home grown and free range.
The free is the ultimate word here. Just imagine the look of horror on a horses face when a pig appears from over the adjoining hedge


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Aug 22, 2012)

For a treat I really like apple and pork sausages. I cant stand herby Irish ones. I tend to find that different sausages dont really effect me much so long as I have enough veg and small potatoes seems to make no odds to my BG. Must have gravy though!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 22, 2012)

I used to love tomato sausages, which were quite popular in Yorkshire, but obviously not in Hampshire  I would never give up sausages, sausage and mash is my favourite meal  I try to buy high meat content, quality sausages. One thing I have done since diagnosis though is halve my portion size from four to two.


----------



## heasandford (Aug 22, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Our family faves are the 98% outdoor reared pork varieties from Sainsburys  (though some of their other varieties like Toulouse are very tasty too). Yum!



Sainsbury's do the best sausages! 

Of course the higher the meat, the higher the fat & calorie content, but all pork sausages have to have 65% meat by law, and the rest isn't all carbs, it can be water too (!!)


----------



## Nicky1970 (Aug 22, 2012)

> I used to love tomato sausages



My local butchers sells beef and tomato sausages.


----------

